# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  ΡΑΤΣΙΣΜΟΣ- ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΣΩΠΑ!!

## Deleted-member-250416b

Eίμαι η Ρέα, θηλυκού γένους, και ειμαι ρατσίστρια...μισω τους ρατσιστες ...καθε ειδους ρατσιστη, τον θεωρω διανοητικα κατωτερο απο εμενα, χωρις διακρισεις ... θεωρω πως ειναι παρασιτα μισους , η κυρια αρρωστεια της ανθρωπότητας, μια κατηγορια υποκουλτουρας. δεν δινω σημασια σε καμια αλλη διαφορα απο οπου και αν ερχεται... με τους ρατσιστες ομως... . στην πυραμιδα μου υπάρχουν οι ανθρωποι μετα τα ζωα- φυτα και τελευταιοι οι ρατσιστες καθε ειδους. 
ο ρατσισμος ειναι ψυχικη διαταραχη, και οπως ειναι φυσικο τον συναντησα και εδω πολλες φορες με πολλες μορφες...αλλες φορες κρατηθηκα και αλλες φορες εχασα την μπαλα 
απο παιδι βιωνω τον κοινωνικό ρατσισμό του φυλλου μου και αυτο το τοσο παραλογο μισος με εχει διαταραξει ψυχικα.
ειμαστε στον 21ο αιωνα κατοικοι ψωροκωσταινας. ειμαι η πρωτη γενια γυναικων που εχει ΔΙΚΟ της πορτοφολι, δικαιωμα στην παιδεια, στην τεχνη,στην επαγγελματικη σταδιοδρομια, δικαιωμα στην σεξουαλικη απλευθερωση, δικαιωμα στην πολιτικη, δικαιωμα στην ανεξηθρησκεια και γενικα απο τυπικης αποψης εχω ισα δικαιωματα με όλες τους αντρες...
Η συγχρονη γυναικα καταφερε μεσα σε λίγο χρόνο να διαπρεψει σε καθε κατηγορια εκπαιδευσης, καλλιτεχνικης,πολιτικης θρησκευτικης κλπ κλπ ναι φτωχοι μου ελληναραδες υπαρχουν και γυναικες ιερομενοι, γυναικες παπαδες, σε αλλες χωρες βεβαια.
στην φτωχη μου ψωροκωσταινα επισης ομως ειμαι και η πρωτη γενια (και θα παραμεινω ελπιζω) που δεν εζησε κανεναν πολεμο, κανεναν εμφυλιο και καμια δικτατορια και τωρα ακομα προσπαθει να ορθοποδησει. η καλλιεργεια και η παιδεια αναβαθμιζεται το ιδιο σταδιακα. ετσι οι αγαπημενοι μου ελληναρες ακομα και της πιο καινουριας γεννιας μεγαλωνουν με παλαια στερεοτυπα και θεωρουν δεδομένη και απολυτως φυσιολογικη την κατωτεροτητα της θεσης που προσδιδουν στην γυναικα.
ειμαστε πουτανες και εκμεταλευτριες,υστερικες και κακομαθημενες,κομπλεξικες και τεμπέλες, ειμαστε γεματες ορμονες και ανικανες να κρινουμε λογικα, ειμαστε αδυναμες και συναισθηματικες, ειμαστε εγωκεντρικες και ηλίθιες, ειμαστε επιφανειακες και ανευθυνες και σωπαινω...σωπαινω και σωπαινω...ζω με ολες αυτες τις ταμπέλες και ετικετες και προσπαθω να αποδειξω οτι δεν ειμαι αυτο...ειμαι εσυ ...αλλα για καποιους αυτο ειναι παραλογο. πρεπει να το βουλωσω...πρεπει να σωπάσω ... 
ΟΧΙ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΟΜΩΣ!! ... ανοιξα αυτο το ποστ για την καθε γυναικα και οχι μονο...για οποιον αισθανετεται ρατσισμο, εδω αλλα και εξω... ακομα και για τους ρατσιστες τους ιδιους που πνιγονται στο δηλητηριο τους...οπως εγω ...με τον δικο μου ρατσισμο που θελω να αποτιναξω απο πάνω μου και να λυτρωθω απο ολον αυτον το θυμο...σας παρακαλω βοηθηστε με

----------


## Gothly

> Eίμαι η Ρέα, θηλυκού γένους, και ειμαι ρατσίστρια...μισω τους ρατσιστες ...καθε ειδους ρατσιστη, τον θεωρω διανοητικα κατωτερο απο εμενα, χωρις διακρισεις ... θεωρω πως ειναι παρασιτα μισους , η κυρια αρρωστεια της ανθρωπότητας, μια κατηγορια υποκουλτουρας. δεν δινω σημασια σε καμια αλλη διαφορα απο οπου και αν ερχεται... με τους ρατσιστες ομως... . στην πυραμιδα μου υπάρχουν οι ανθρωποι μετα τα ζωα- φυτα και τελευταιοι οι ρατσιστες καθε ειδους. 
> ο ρατσισμος ειναι ψυχικη διαταραχη, και οπως ειναι φυσικο τον συναντησα και εδω πολλες φορες με πολλες μορφες...αλλες φορες κρατηθηκα και αλλες φορες εχασα την μπαλα 
> απο παιδι βιωνω τον κοινωνικό ρατσισμό του φυλλου μου και αυτο το τοσο παραλογο μισος με εχει διαταραξει ψυχικα.
> ειμαστε στον 21ο αιωνα κατοικοι ψωροκωσταινας. ειμαι η πρωτη γενια γυναικων που εχει ΔΙΚΟ της πορτοφολι, δικαιωμα στην παιδεια, στην τεχνη,στην επαγγελματικη σταδιοδρομια, δικαιωμα στην σεξουαλικη απλευθερωση, δικαιωμα στην πολιτικη, δικαιωμα στην ανεξηθρησκεια και γενικα απο τυπικης αποψης εχω ισα δικαιωματα με όλες τους αντρες...
> Η συγχρονη γυναικα καταφερε μεσα σε λίγο χρόνο να διαπρεψει σε καθε κατηγορια εκπαιδευσης, καλλιτεχνικης,πολιτικης θρησκευτικης κλπ κλπ ναι φτωχοι μου ελληναραδες υπαρχουν και γυναικες ιερομενοι, γυναικες παπαδες, σε αλλες χωρες βεβαια.
> στην φτωχη μου ψωροκωσταινα επισης ομως ειμαι και η πρωτη γενια (και θα παραμεινω ελπιζω) που δεν εζησε κανεναν πολεμο, κανεναν εμφυλιο και καμια δικτατορια και τωρα ακομα προσπαθει να ορθοποδησει. η καλλιεργεια και η παιδεια αναβαθμιζεται το ιδιο σταδιακα. ετσι οι αγαπημενοι μου ελληναρες ακομα και της πιο καινουριας γεννιας μεγαλωνουν με παλαια στερεοτυπα και θεωρουν δεδομένη και απολυτως φυσιολογικη την κατωτεροτητα της θεσης που προσδιδουν στην γυναικα.
> ειμαστε πουτανες και εκμεταλευτριες,υστερικες και κακομαθημενες,κομπλεξικες και τεμπέλες, ειμαστε γεματες ορμονες και ανικανες να κρινουμε λογικα, ειμαστε αδυναμες και συναισθηματικες, ειμαστε εγωκεντρικες και ηλίθιες, ειμαστε επιφανειακες και ανευθυνες και σωπαινω...σωπαινω και σωπαινω...ζω με ολες αυτες τις ταμπέλες και ετικετες και προσπαθω να αποδειξω οτι δεν ειμαι αυτο...ειμαι εσυ ...αλλα για καποιους αυτο ειναι παραλογο. πρεπει να το βουλωσω...πρεπει να σωπάσω ... 
> ΟΧΙ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΟΜΩΣ!! ... ανοιξα αυτο το ποστ για την καθε γυναικα και οχι μονο...για οποιον αισθανετεται ρατσισμο, εδω αλλα και εξω... ακομα και για τους ρατσιστες τους ιδιους που πνιγονται στο δηλητηριο τους...οπως εγω ...με τον δικο μου ρατσισμο που θελω να αποτιναξω απο πάνω μου και να λυτρωθω απο ολον αυτον το θυμο...σας παρακαλω βοηθηστε με


rea εγω μαζι σου είμαι, αλλά ανοιξες καλό θέμα σε λάθος μέρος.
Εδω μεσα υπαρχει ΠΟΛΥ σαπίλα, εδω μεσα βρίσκεται η ψαρωκοσταινα που λες και μια μεγαλη πλοιοψηφια μελών (και των 2 φυλων!) είναι ρατσιστες κ σεξιστες!
Εγω πλεον εχω παραδωσει τα οπλα, δε θα κατσω να γραψω εδω μεσα αλλο για σεξισμο τους θεωρω κατι κατωτερο απο "ταρζαν"
τεσπα.. δε νομιζω οτι θα βγαλεις ακρη εδω παντως γιατι ξερεις ολα ειναι μια συζητηση μεσω ιντερνετ κ η πλοιοψηφια οπως ειπα εδω μεσα δε παει καλα σε αυτο το θεμα συγκεκριμενα που θετεις.
ετσι δεν αξιζει σε τετοιους ανθρωπους να αναλώσεις τον όμορφο και πολύτιμο ποιοτικό σου χρόνο!
αναλωσέ τον καλυτερα σε live συζητήσεις που εκει συνηθως το βουλωνουν γιατι βρισκονται σε αδιεξοδο επιχειρημάτων.
γνωμη μου..

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> rea εγω μαζι σου είμαι, αλλά ανοιξες καλό θέμα σε λάθος μέρος.
> Εδω μεσα υπαρχει ΠΟΛΥ σαπίλα, εδω μεσα βρίσκεται η ψαρωκοσταινα που λες και μια μεγαλη πλοιοψηφια μελών (και των 2 φυλων!) είναι ρατσιστες κ σεξιστες!
> Εγω πλεον εχω παραδωσει τα οπλα, δε θα κατσω να γραψω εδω μεσα αλλο για σεξισμο τους θεωρω κατι κατωτερο απο "ταρζαν"
> τεσπα.. δε νομιζω οτι θα βγαλεις ακρη εδω παντως γιατι ξερεις ολα ειναι μια συζητηση μεσω ιντερνετ κ η πλοιοψηφια οπως ειπα εδω μεσα δε παει καλα σε αυτο το θεμα συγκεκριμενα που θετεις.
> ετσι δεν αξιζει σε τετοιους ανθρωπους να αναλώσεις τον όμορφο και πολύτιμο ποιοτικό σου χρόνο!
> αναλωσέ τον καλυτερα σε live συζητήσεις που εκει συνηθως το βουλωνουν γιατι βρισκονται σε αδιεξοδο επιχειρημάτων.
> γνωμη μου..


gothy καλησπέρα, σε ευχαριστω για την απάντηση
το σκεφτηκα πολυ καλα πριν πάρω την απόφαση για αυτο το ποστ
πολλοι ισως αδιαφορησουν και δικαιωμα τους.
εγω θελω να υπάρχει κατι ετσι ωστε την επομενη φορα που υποστω κατι τετοιο να μπορω να το τοποθετησω σε αυτο το ποστ απλη αντιγραφη και επικοληση.
ενα καλαθι να πεταω τα μικρα αγκάθια που τοσο ανηλεα εξφεντονιζουν και πληγωνουν ...μερικες φορες δεν εχεις την δυναμη να επιχειρηματολογησεις πια... το πετας εδω και ισως με βοηθησει, ισως οχι .. και ισως υπάρχουν και αλλα ατομα που νιωθουν οπως εμεις απροστατευτες απο αυτο το ρατσιστικο μπουλινγκ και να νιωθουν την αναγκη να το εκφρασουν... 
αν οχι σε ενα φορουμ υποστηριξης τοτε που αλλου?
και ισως ετσι καποιοι καταλάβουν
εγω τουλάχιστον καταλαβα τον ρατσισμο μου. θα χαρω πολυ να ακουσω καποια ιστορία σου...οποια θες οσο ασημαντη και αν ακουστει για αλλους, για μενα θα ειναι σημαντικη, αν πραγματικα θες να με στηριξεις σε αυτο...αυτος ειναι ο μονος τροπος.
και οχι ..δεν θελω να πιστεψω πως η πλειοψηφεια εδω ειναι ετσι 
αλλα θα δειξει στην πορεια... :confused:

----------


## Macgyver

Καλε rea , που τον βλεπεις τον ρατσισμο ? βλεπεις ανηκω στην παλια γενια , και θεωρω τις γυναικες ισοτιμες , δεν ξερω τι κανει η καινουρια .

Αμα σου λεω ' βαβελ ' , καπου εχω δικιο .


Χαιρετω και την goth , που πολυ την ' παω ' !!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Καλε rea , που τον βλεπεις τον ρατσισμο ? βλεπεις ανηκω στην παλια γενια , και θεωρω τις γυναικες ισοτιμες , δεν ξερω τι κανει η καινουρια .
> 
> Αμα σου λεω ' βαβελ ' , καπου εχω δικιο .
> 
> 
> Χαιρετω και την goth , που πολυ την ' παω ' !!


θα ηθελα πολυ να σου πω την προσωπικη μου εμπειρια απο εδω...αλλα δυστυχως δεν μπορω ακομα...πρεπει να αφησω το πραγμα να καταλαγιασει, δεν θελω να ανοιξω πολεμο με κανεναν ...θελω μονο να βοηθηθω και οσο μπορω αν μπορω να βοηθησω... αλλα αν θες μπορω να σου πω πως αθελα σου το σχολιο, "ο αντρας που φροντιζει τον εαυτο του θελει μια γυναικα που φροντιζει τον εαυτο της"... αφηνε ενα υπονοουμενο διακρισης που δεν το καταλαβες... εχουνε στερεοθει μεσα μας φρασεις που δεν καταλαβαινουμε καν ποση δυναμη εχουν... σε ενα ποστ που μια γυναικα εξεφραζε την ανασφαλεια της για τα παραπάνω κιλα...ειμαι σιγουρη πως τωρα που το ειπα τωρα το παρατήρησες...δεν ειναι εντυπωσιακο το ποσο μας εχουν κανει πλυση εγκεφαλου σε φρασεις μισους και περιφρονησης? ...που ουτε καν καταλαβαινουμε ποσο μπορει να πληγωσει... και ομως πληγωνει. δεν σε συγκαταλέγω για κανεναν λόγο στην κατηγορία ρατσιστων, ειδικα εσενα που βλέπω πάντα με ποσο σεβασμο προσεγγιζεις τα θεματα και τα μελη. αλλα ακομα και αυτο το πολυ μικρο παραδειγμα που αποσο ξερω δεν εκανε και καμια ζημια, φαντασου το σε μεγαλυτερο βαθμο... σε καθημερινη βαση ...κανει πολυ περισσοτερη ζημια αποσο φανταζεσαι. και αυτο το εχουν υποστει ολα τα ατομα με παραπάνω κιλα. ελπίζω να μην με παρεξηγησες γιατι ξερω ποσο ευαισθητος εισαι και δεν εχω απολυτως καμια διαθεση να σε κανω να νιωσεις ασχημα.

----------


## Macgyver

Aληθεια ειναι , σεβομαι ολα τα μελη , αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι επικροτω ολες τις αποψεις . Απλως , η σταση μου ειναι , αν δεν εχω να πω κατι καλο για καποιον -αν , προτιμω να μην πω τιποτα . Ουτε μπλεκομαι σε διαπληκτισμους . Αν και παλια το εκανα σε μεγαλο βαθμο , αλλα με μελη ισοδυναμα , ποτε δεν τα βαζω με αδυνατους . 
Το σχολιο ' ο αντρας που προσεχει τον εαυτο του , απαιτει και απο την γυναικα να κανει το ιδιο ' ειναι δικο μου . 
Απηχει προσωπικη αποψη , δεν ειναι ρατσισμος . Αναφερομαι καθαρα στον εαυτο μου , που γυμναζομαι 30 χρονια , τρωω προσεκτικα , και ειναι παρεπομενο να θελω μια κοπελα αναλογων προσοντων , οχι βεβαια να γυμναζεται 30 χρονια !! αλλα να διατηρειται οπως διατηρουμαι κι εγω , να προσεχει τον εαυτο της δλδ . Δυστυχως η ευτυχως , οι σχεσεις δεν εμπεριεχουν φιλανθρωπια . Κανεις δεν καθεται με καποιον απο φιλανθρωπια .
Ειναι ενα ειδος μαχης . Πως στην φυση , ο ισχυροτερος του κοπαδιου , εχει το καλυτερο θηλυκο , ετσι ειναι και με τους ανθρωπους . 
Βεβαια , εδω η ισχυς ειναι αλλου ειδους , το ' πακετο ' που διαθετεις , με τα παρελκομενα του .
Ο διασημος ηθοποιος ( στο Χολυγουντ αναφερομαι ) θα τα φτιαξει με την διασημη , η ταδε δηθεν επωνυμη , θα τα φτιαξει με καναν πλουσιο επιχειρηματια η αθλητη , κ.ο.κ. Λιγες οι εξαιρεσεις .

----------


## mama

ρατσισμος δεν είναι να έχεις πρόβλημα, σύγκρουση κλπ με κάποιον γι αυτά που κάνει αλλά γι αυτό που είναι... μ΄αυτή την έννοια ρέα, δεν είσαι ρατσίστρια...

----------


## elis

ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ Ο ΡΑΤΣΙΣΤΗΣ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΕΓΩ ΠΩΣ ΕΚΦΡΑΖΩ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΠΛΟ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΤΙΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΜΙΚΡΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΔΕ ΜΕ ΔΕΧΟΝΤΑΙ
ΜΟΥ ΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΣΩΡΟ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΠΟΥΣΤΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥΤΑΝΙΕΣ ΕΝΑ ΣΩΡΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΟΥΤΕ
ΔΥΟ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΠΟΥΣΤΙΕΣ ΚΑΤΙΣ ΠΟΥΤΑΝΙΕΣ Ε ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΘΕΜΙΑ
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΥΣΑΥΡΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΘΑ ΤΙΣ ΛΕΩ ΕΚΜΕΤΑΛΕΥΤΡΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΑ
ΤΩΡΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΨΑΞΕ ΒΡΕΣΤΟ ΕΓΩ ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΨΑΧΝΩ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥΣΤΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥΤΑΝΙΑ ΧΟΡΤΑΣΑΜΕ
ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΝΤΕΞΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΧΩ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΗΣΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΣΩ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΤΟ ΕΡΓΟ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΕΛΟΥΣ
ΕΔΩ ΟΠΥ ΦΤΑΣΑΜΕ

----------


## mama

> ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ Ο ΡΑΤΣΙΣΤΗΣ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΕΓΩ ΠΩΣ ΕΚΦΡΑΖΩ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ
> ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΠΛΟ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΤΙΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΜΙΚΡΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΔΕ ΜΕ ΔΕΧΟΝΤΑΙ
> ΜΟΥ ΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΣΩΡΟ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΠΟΥΣΤΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥΤΑΝΙΕΣ ΕΝΑ ΣΩΡΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΟΥΤΕ
> ΔΥΟ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΠΟΥΣΤΙΕΣ ΚΑΤΙΣ ΠΟΥΤΑΝΙΕΣ Ε ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΘΕΜΙΑ
> ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΥΣΑΥΡΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΘΑ ΤΙΣ ΛΕΩ ΕΚΜΕΤΑΛΕΥΤΡΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΑ
> ΤΩΡΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΨΑΞΕ ΒΡΕΣΤΟ ΕΓΩ ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΨΑΧΝΩ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥΣΤΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥΤΑΝΙΑ ΧΟΡΤΑΣΑΜΕ
> ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΝΤΕΞΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΧΩ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΗΣΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΣΩ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΤΟ ΕΡΓΟ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΕΛΟΥΣ
> ΕΔΩ ΟΠΥ ΦΤΑΣΑΜΕ


elis, σε μια παλιά ταινία καθόταν ένας τυπάκος μόνος στο μπαρ και έπινε και ο αφηγητής έλεγε ¨ο ιβαν πίνει γιατί δεν τον θέλουν οι γυναίκες κι αυτές δεν τον θέλουν γιατί πίνει...¨ όπου στο ¨πινει¨ο καθένας μπορεί να βάλει το όποιο χαρακτηριστικό του τον κάνει απωθητικό (αντικοινωνικό ή αντιερωτικό)... 
χωρίς βέβαια να ξεχνάμε ότι όσο και να έχουν κοινά χαρακτηριστικά οι άνθρωποι, δεν είναι ίδιοι... 
άμα τους χωρίζουμε σε μεγάλες ομάδες αγνοώντας τη μοναδικότητα τους, έχουμε κάνει την αρχή να γίνουμε ρατσιστές

----------


## elis

ΕΓΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΧΑΒΑΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΤΙΣ ΒΡΙΖΩ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΕΝΙΕΣΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ
ΕΓΩ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΘΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΘΑ ΤΙΣ ΒΡΙΣΚΩ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΥΣΕΣ ΚΛΠ ΓΤ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΟΠΥ ΔΕΝ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΟΠ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΒΛΑΚΕΙΕΣ
ΑΛΛΑ ΕΓΩ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΡΑΞΙΜΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΓΑΝΑΚΤΗΣΗ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΟ ΦΤΑΝΕΙ ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ
ΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΛΕΝΕ ΑΠΟ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΕΣ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΑΦΗΣΟΥΝΕ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΘΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΩ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΩ
ΟΧΙ ΜΕΘΑΥΡΙΟ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΤΑ ΞΕΧΝΑΣ ΓΤ ΥΠΕΡΦΟΡΤΩΝΕΤΑΙ Ο ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟΣ
ΤΕΣΠΑ ΑΣΤΟ ΓΤ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΚΡΗ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ρατσισμος δεν είναι να έχεις πρόβλημα, σύγκρουση κλπ με κάποιον γι αυτά που κάνει αλλά γι αυτό που είναι... μ΄αυτή την έννοια ρέα, δεν είσαι ρατσίστρια...


σε μια κοινωνια που η πλυση εγκεφαλου, η ελειψη παιδειας και ο συνεχης βομβαρδισμος απο κονσερβοποιημενα στερεοτυπα... μας μεταλλασουν καθημερινα...μερικες φορες πιστευω οτι καποιος ειναι ρατσιστης επειδη ετσι ειναι, ετσι μεγαλωσε... πολυ θα μου αρεσε να μην ημουν Ρατσιστρια ...αλλα την ωρα που εγραφα, συνειδητοποιησα το μεγεθος του θυμου μου..... και αληθεια σου λέω με τρομαξε .... με τρομαζει το ποσα πραγματα καταπίνουμε για να συνυπάρχουμε ειρηνικα μαζι τους...εχω ξεχασει πως να παλευω για τα πιστευω μου... δεν ξερω ...αν ειμαι καταθλιπτικη ομως ...δεν παιζει ρολο η συνεχης υποτιμηση? ..ειμαι υπερβολικη?...δεν ξερω

----------


## elis

ΣΙΓΑ ΜΑΝΤΑΜ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΟΣΛΑΜΒΑΝΟΥΣΕΣ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΙ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΠΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΩ
ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕ ΓΙΝΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΙΔΙΟΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΛΟΓΟ ΤΟΝ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΕΓΩ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ
ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΤΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΟΒΑΡΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΑΣ
ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΣΟΒΑΡΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ
ΚΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΠΡΟΚΥΠΕΤΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΟΤΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΛΟΓΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΑΞΕΩΝ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΜΑΣ 
ΑΛΛΑ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΩ ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΩ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΩ
ΚΑΚΩΣ ΚΑΛΩΣ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΑ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Aληθεια ειναι , σεβομαι ολα τα μελη , αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι επικροτω ολες τις αποψεις . Απλως , η σταση μου ειναι , αν δεν εχω να πω κατι καλο για καποιον -αν , προτιμω να μην πω τιποτα . Ουτε μπλεκομαι σε διαπληκτισμους . Αν και παλια το εκανα σε μεγαλο βαθμο , αλλα με μελη ισοδυναμα , ποτε δεν τα βαζω με αδυνατους . 
> Το σχολιο ' ο αντρας που προσεχει τον εαυτο του , απαιτει και απο την γυναικα να κανει το ιδιο ' ειναι δικο μου . 
> Απηχει προσωπικη αποψη , δεν ειναι ρατσισμος . Αναφερομαι καθαρα στον εαυτο μου , που γυμναζομαι 30 χρονια , τρωω προσεκτικα , και ειναι παρεπομενο να θελω μια κοπελα αναλογων προσοντων , οχι βεβαια να γυμναζεται 30 χρονια !! αλλα να διατηρειται οπως διατηρουμαι κι εγω , να προσεχει τον εαυτο της δλδ . Δυστυχως η ευτυχως , οι σχεσεις δεν εμπεριεχουν φιλανθρωπια . Κανεις δεν καθεται με καποιον απο φιλανθρωπια .
> Ειναι ενα ειδος μαχης . Πως στην φυση , ο ισχυροτερος του κοπαδιου , εχει το καλυτερο θηλυκο , ετσι ειναι και με τους ανθρωπους . 
> Βεβαια , εδω η ισχυς ειναι αλλου ειδους , το ' πακετο ' που διαθετεις , με τα παρελκομενα του .
> Ο διασημος ηθοποιος ( στο Χολυγουντ αναφερομαι ) θα τα φτιαξει με την διασημη , η ταδε δηθεν επωνυμη , θα τα φτιαξει με καναν πλουσιο επιχειρηματια η αθλητη , κ.ο.κ. Λιγες οι εξαιρεσεις .


καταλαβα ακριβως πως το ελεγες και πως το εννοουσες εσυ και αυτο γιατι εχω καταλάβει τις θετικες σου διαθεσεις και λογικα και το κοριτσι που ανεβασε το ποστ...αλλα σου το ειπα και εκει , ηταν ο τροπος που το εθεσες... τι σημαινει "φροντιζω τον εαυτο μου? δηλεδη ενας ανθρωπος που γουσταρει να τρωει και δεν εχει προβλημα υγειας δεν φροντιζει τον εαυτο του? ποιος φροντιζει τον εαυτο του καλυτερα, ο καπνιστης ή ο ευσωμος? δεχομαι το δεν μου αρεσουν οι ευσωμες...και το σεβομαι..εμενα μου αρεσουν οι ευσωμοι, την γουσταρω την κοιλιτσα, τον γουσταρω τον καλοφαγα...μου κανει αρχοντια ρε παιδι μου... γουστα ειναι αυτα....περι ορεξεως...

----------


## mama

> σε μια κοινωνια που η πλυση εγκεφαλου, η ελειψη παιδειας και ο συνεχης βομβαρδισμος απο κονσερβοποιημενα στερεοτυπα... μας μεταλλασουν καθημερινα...μερικες φορες πιστευω οτι καποιος ειναι ρατσιστης επειδη ετσι ειναι, ετσι μεγαλωσε... πολυ θα μου αρεσε να μην ημουν Ρατσιστρια ...αλλα την ωρα που εγραφα, συνειδητοποιησα το μεγεθος του θυμου μου..... και αληθεια σου λέω με τρομαξε .... με τρομαζει το ποσα πραγματα καταπίνουμε για να συνυπάρχουμε ειρηνικα μαζι τους...εχω ξεχασει πως να παλευω για τα πιστευω μου... δεν ξερω ...αν ειμαι καταθλιπτικη ομως ...δεν παιζει ρολο η συνεχης υποτιμηση? ..ειμαι υπερβολικη?...δεν ξερω


δεν λέω ότι είσαι υπερβολική γιατί δεν ξέρω τα βιώματα σου... απλά λέω ότι ο ρατσισμός δεν είναι αυτό...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ΣΙΓΑ ΜΑΝΤΑΜ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΟΣΛΑΜΒΑΝΟΥΣΕΣ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΙ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΠΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΩ
> ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕ ΓΙΝΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΙΔΙΟΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΛΟΓΟ ΤΟΝ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΕΓΩ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ
> ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΤΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΟΒΑΡΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΑΣ
> ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΣΟΒΑΡΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ
> ΚΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΠΡΟΚΥΠΕΤΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΟΤΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΛΟΓΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΑΞΕΩΝ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΜΑΣ 
> ΑΛΛΑ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΩ ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΩ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΩ
> ΚΑΚΩΣ ΚΑΛΩΣ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΑ


 οι θεσεις σας απέναντι στο θεμα αυτο αλλα και σε εμενα προσωπικα ειναι ξεκαθαρρες, σας ευχαριστω για την συμμετοχη σας

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

ΧΧΧ έχει αποσυνδεθεί
Senior Member
Ημ. Εγγραφής
Sep 2009
Μηνύματα
9,554
Η γυναικα θελει ροπαλο κ να φοβαται να τα λεμε κι αυτα αφου τον αγαπει τωρα εσυ τι θεσ ειναι πολυ ωραιο να αγαπαει η γυναικα κ οσο παει αμα δε παει θα χωρισουνε ασε τα παιδια

Ολεσ μετα απο μια ηλικια χαλατε τελοσ παντων αστο αυτο περνατε καλα τα πρωτα χρονια μετα θελετε να επιβληθειτε να επειβληθειτε δε γινετε κι ετσι μετα γυρναει μπαλλα εκει που ειστε λουλοδια γινεστε για ξυλο καποιοι το δεχονται εγω δεν το δεχομαι

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

ΧΧΧ είναι συνδεδεμένοι τώρα
Senior Member
Ημ. Εγγραφής
Apr 2012
Τοποθεσία
athens peristeri
Μηνύματα
138

η γυναίκα και όχι η κοινωνία προσπαθεί να καλύψει της δικές ανάγκες μέσα από παμπάλαιες αντιλήψεις κ τλπ.Η γυναίκα συντηρεί την κουλτούρα για τα δικά της συμφέροντα.δεν είναι θέμα ταμπού απλά θέμα καθαρού συμφεροντολογισμου από πλευρά της γυναικας.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

XXX είναι συνδεδεμένοι τώρα
Senior Member
Ημ. Εγγραφής
Nov 2015
Μηνύματα
1,001

Δεν νομίζω ότι όλες οι απαντήσεις ήταν εμψυχωτικές.
Αφού κάποιοι έλεγαν να μην προσεγγίζω εμφανίσιμες(βλέπε user XXX),αλλά να δίνω σημασία μόνο στον εσωτερικό κόσμο της γυναίκας.
Και το χειρότερο όλων,είναι πως δεν διαθέτω ένα εξαίσιο σετ κοιλιακών,αλλά το λεγόμενο ''σωσίβιο'' στην κοιλιά,που αρέσει μόνο σε χοντρές και γενικά μη όμορφες.

----------


## chris athens

Οι γυναικες έχουν δικό τους πορτοφόλι αλλά πάντα σχεδόν καβούρια στην τσέπη.:p.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

χχχείναι συνδεδεμένοι τώρα
Senior Member
Ημ. Εγγραφής
Apr 2012
Τοποθεσία
athens peristeri
Μηνύματα
142

ολες το χρήμα κοιτάνε.συνήθως απατάνε με τύπους που τους ονομάζουμε Δευτέρα πορτοφολια.μονο ο άντρας μπορεί να αγαπήσει μια γυναίκα πραγματικα.αν θυσίασαν τα πάντα το έκαναν για να πάρουν περισσοτερα.κτλπ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Οι γυναικες έχουν δικό τους πορτοφόλι αλλά πάντα σχεδόν καβούρια στην τσέπη.:p.


πες τα μεγαλε!!!... δωσε πονο!!!

----------


## chris athens

> πες τα μεγαλε!!!... δωσε πονο!!!


ευχαριστώ αλλά το θέμα δεν είναι ο πόνος αλλά η αλήθεια που έχει αποδείξεις στην καθημερινότητα μας ως αντρες μακάρι να ήταν όλα μια θεωρια

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ευχαριστώ αλλά το θέμα δεν είναι ο πόνος αλλά η αλήθεια που έχει αποδείξεις στην καθημερινότητα μας ως αντρες μακάρι να ήταν όλα μια θεωρια


*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## elis

Ελα ρεα μαζι μιλαμε τι εγινε παλι

----------


## elis

Ελα ρεα μαζι μιλαμε τι εγινε παλι εχεισ καθηκον να μ πεισ γτ εβαλεσ δικα μου μυνηματα μεσα

----------


## elis

Ειναι καθηκον σου να μ πεισ περιμενω

----------


## elis

Περιμενω μια απαντηση για να δω τι θα κανω την αληθεια παντα σε πμ ρεα μου

----------


## elis

Τι εγινε ρεα τα παιξεσ οταν σ πα με βιασανε ειπεσ δε γινεται οταν σ πα μ βαζουν κατι στον καφε δε γινεται τρια χρονια μ βγαλαν τη ψυχη τι ζημιεσ τι τα παντα το ιδιο θα γινει κ σε αυτον αμα παρω τα λεφτα μου κ χεστηκα ζησει πεθανει

----------


## elis

Θα τον πατε σε ενα νοσοκομειο κ θα φροντισεο ιδιοσ να μην η να μη μαθω τιποτα γι αυτον αν ισχυουν αυτα να φροντισει να μην τον δω

----------


## elis

Κ θελω αποζημιωση απο το κρατοσ πλεον

----------


## Macgyver

> Οι γυναικες έχουν δικό τους πορτοφόλι αλλά πάντα σχεδόν καβούρια στην τσέπη.:p.




Εχω συναντησει αυτη την νοοτροπια μονο σε μερικες Ελληνιδες , αλλα στην Αμερικη πχ. , δεν υπαρχει τετοια νοοτροπια , ουτε Γερμανια , Ελβετια , Αγγλια , Ιταλια δεν ξερω , και δεν μιλαω για αφραγκες , αλλα οχι οτι εμεις οι αντρες , ειμαστε καλυτεροι , εμεις το κανουμε απο τσιγκουνια , νομιζω , οι γυναικες , απο νοοτροπια ......................αν και αρχιζει και εκλειπει το φαινομενο αυτο .......

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ελα ρεα μαζι μιλαμε τι εγινε παλι εχεισ καθηκον να μ πεισ γτ εβαλεσ δικα μου μυνηματα μεσα


καλημερα ελις, ναι χρησιμοποιησα ενα μυνημα που εχεις γραψει δημόσια σενα αλλο ποστ. ειναι ο τροπος μου να αντιμετωπίζω τα ρατσιστικα σχόλια εναντιον μου, επειδη ειμαι γυναικα..και αλήθεια σου λέω...δουλευει!!! όταν τα μαζευω τότε καταλαβαίνω το μεγεθος τους και δεν επηρεαζομαι πλεον απο αυτα...δεν ξερω αν μπορω να το αξηγησω καλυτερα ή αν εχει νοημα αυτο που λέω..πάντως δουλευει για την ηρεμία μου.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Εχω συναντησει αυτη την νοοτροπια μονο σε μερικες Ελληνιδες , αλλα στην Αμερικη πχ. , δεν υπαρχει τετοια νοοτροπια , ουτε Γερμανια , Ελβετια , Αγγλια , Ιταλια δεν ξερω , και δεν μιλαω για αφραγκες , αλλα οχι οτι εμεις οι αντρες , ειμαστε καλυτεροι , εμεις το κανουμε απο τσιγκουνια , νομιζω , οι γυναικες , απο νοοτροπια ......................αν και αρχιζει και εκλειπει το φαινομενο αυτο .......


το "φαινομενο" της γυναικείας παραδοπιστιας και συμφεροντολογίας!!!... ναι μας ψεκαζουν για να εξαλειφθει τελειως!!..στις επομενες γενιες οι γυναικες στρωσουμε και θα ειμαστε πιο ανιδιοτελεις!!.υπομονη....θα γινουμε και εμεις ευαισθητες σαν τις αμερικανες...

----------


## Macgyver

> το "φαινομενο" της γυναικείας παραδοπιστιας και συμφεροντολογίας!!!... ναι μας ψεκαζουν για να εξαλειφθει τελειως!!..στις επομενες γενιες οι γυναικες στρωσουμε και θα ειμαστε πιο ανιδιοτελεις!!.υπομονη....θα γινουμε και εμεις ευαισθητες σαν τις αμερικανες...



Δεν αναφερομαι σε παραδοπιστια , ουτε συμφεροντολογια , αλλα σε νοοτροπια ' κοτας ' , οτι ειναι δουλεια του αντρα να πληρωνει παντα , και αναφερομαι σε μια μεριδα γυναικων , οι αμερικανιδες δεν διανοουνται να πληρωνει ο αντρας , οχι απο ευαισθησια , αλλα απο νοοτροπια , μουχει τυχει δυο φορες , τι να πω , δεν λεω στα πρωτα ραντεβου να πληρωνει η γυναικα , ουτε και μενδιαφερει να σου πω να πληρωνω παντα εγω , η νοοτροπια μενοχλει .......

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

επειδη αποδεχομαι την ευγενικη χειρονομια του συνοδου μου ειμαι κοτα? δεν ξερω με ποιες εβγαινες εσυ και τι νοοτροπια ειχαν.. αλλα δεν εχεις βγει μαζι μου και δεν ξερεις τι νοοτροπια εχω εγω... ναι θα τον αφησω να πληρωσει αν το θελησει για να νιωσει ομορφα οτι "φροντιζει" μια γυναικα και με τα χρηματα που θα βαλει για μενα θα του πάρω ενα δωρακι για να τον ευχαριστησω που ειναι τοσο καλος μαζι μου... και οχι οτι τα υπολογιζω κατα γραμμα το ποσο ξοδευει για μενα γιατι στην καψουρα δεν τα υπολογιζεις αυτα...αλλα γιατι γουσταρω οταν πηγαινω για ψωνια να παιρνω κατι και για εκεινον ..

απολες τις γυναικες που γνωριζω, πολλες πλήρωνουν το μερτικο τους, και εγω μαζι και καμια μας δεν παρατησε τον γκομενο για αυτο...
ναι υπάρχει μεριδα γυναικων που το κανει αυτο...και μεριδα αντρων επεισης ομως και δεν εχει ουτε εθνικοτητα ουτε φυλλο η κατασταση... αν θες να τα ακουσεις σοβαρα!!!

----------


## elis

Αν θεσ να τα ακουσεισ κι εσυ εμεισ τισ γυναικεσ τισ θελουμε ελευθερεσ στο μυαλο να κρινουν να αποφασιζουν να εχουν αποψη κ χαβαλε ετσι τισ θελουμε αλλα δυστυχωσ δεν ειστε ετσι αν κ ομορφεσ οι περισσοτερεσ πρωτον αυτον κ δευτερον εγω ειμαι επικριτικοσ συνεχεια γτ σε καπι
Φαση δεχτηκα μπουλινγκ κ δεν μπορω να μιλησω αλλιωσ ο καθενασ εχει την ιστορια του ρεα μου δε γεννηθηκε χτεσ ο αλλοσ που γνωριζεισ

----------


## Constantly curious

> για οποιον αισθανετεται ρατσισμο, εδω αλλα και εξω... ακομα και για τους ρατσιστες τους ιδιους που πνιγονται στο δηλητηριο τους...οπως εγω ...με τον δικο μου ρατσισμο που θελω να αποτιναξω απο πάνω μου και να λυτρωθω απο ολον αυτον το θυμο...σας παρακαλω βοηθηστε με


Είχα θεματα συνδεσιμοτητας χθες, -οχι δεν ειμαι σε διπλο προφιλο- εκανα 3 φορες ανανεωση κωδικου και οταν προσπαθησα να ανοιξω νεο λογαριασμο επειδη ειμαι αναγνωρισμενη με ip δεν καταφερα καν να κανω νεο λογαριασμο. Δεν νομιζω να στεκει αυτη η η θεωρια περι 2προφιλων εκτος και αν καποιος μπορει να συνδεεται με εναλλακτικους σερβερ προφανως ! Συγνωμη ρεα για το χωρο που πιανω αλλά επειδη βιωσα η ιδια το ζητημα πλεον μπορω να εχω και γνωμη.

Στο θεμα Ρατσισμος τωρα. Μεγαλωσα ως - Εισαι κοριτσι, εχεις ευθυνες, εισαι υποχρεωμενη να βοηθας στο σπιτι, εισαι υποχρεωμενη να σωπαινεις, να μην αντιμιλας, να μαζευεις τα πραγματα των ανδρων του σπιτιου- . Το προβλημα ομως δεν το εχω εγω αλλά πολλοι ανδρες που εν ετη 2016 δεν μπορουν να ζησουν μονοι αν δεν εχουν μανα, γκομενα στο σπιτι για να νιωθουν ασφαλης. 
Μου αρεσει σε εναν αντρα υπερβολικα πολυ να γουσταρει να ασχολειται με το σπιτι. Να θελει να αναλαμβανει το τεχνικο κομματι. Λαμπες, βλαβες και τα συναφη. Οχι επειδη δεν μπορω εγω ως γυναικα αλλά επειδη ετσι νιωθω τον αντρα να συμμετεχει στο κοινο μας σπιτι. 

Αν εισαι ντομπρα, εισαι αντρακι σου λενε "να ξυρισεις το μουσι" καταλοιπο πλυσης εγκεφαλων απο Ελληνικες ταινιες του '50.
Αν εισαι κοκετα, εισαι εγωκεντρικη αλλά σε λεν και γλαστρα.
Αν ... Αν ... Αν ! Ειναι θεμα χαρακτηρα και οχι Φυλου ο ρατσισμος.

Ρεα οποιος εχει λιγο μυαλο δεν στεκεται σε ταμπελες.

Απο την αλλη ειμαστε δυστυχως πολυ πισω στην επεξεργασια. Τα προτυπα που ενσωματωσαμε υπο συνειδητα απο τους γονεις μας τα ελκυουμε. Οταν ακομα νιωθουμε ως γυναικες οτι δεν "ψαχνουμε τον μπαμπα μας" ισως ψαχνουμε την "μαμα μας". Τι εννοω ?
Αναζηταμε ποιοτητες απο τα ανω συμβολα στον ερωτικο συντροφο. Αυτο το κανουμε και τα δυο φυλα.

Εχω βιωσει ρατσισμο για τα κιλα που ειχα παρει. Ειχα ακουσει μια απολυτα φαλλοκρατικη ατακα που ελεγε πως "ο αντρας που δεν πηδαει βλεπει την χοντρη ελκυστικη" . Τι καταλαβα οταν το ακουσα ? 1ον οτι ειναι τερμα ανασφαλης αυτος που το λεει. 2ον αν μη τι αλλο τερμα επιφανειακος.

Ρεακι μου, την γυναικα την φιμωσαν ως γνωστον για να νιωσουν πιο ισχυροι. Απο την αλλη αυτα τα ακραια φαινομενα "Η γυναικα ειναι μονο για το σπιτι" σε "η γυναικα ειναι μονο για το σπιτι αλλα και την δουλεια" εχουν κανει ματσο την κατασταση. Δεν ειναι κατ εμε ζητημα ρατσισμου ή απελευθερωσης να θελει μια γυναικα να μοιραζεται τα εξοδα ή να πληρωνει και ενα γευμα ή ενα ποτο.

*** Εχω γνωρισει αντρες με φραγκα, με εργασια, να χαιρονται υπερβολικα να πληρωνει η γυναικα τις "εξοδους". Οχι μεμονωμενα, πολλακις.
Ξενερωσα. Για ποιο λογο ? Ο αλλος εχει την πιστη οτι ειναι τοσο μαμαω ουαου που ειναι αυτονοητο να πληρωνεις για την παρουσια του.
Τραγικοοοοοοοοο !!!

----------


## chris athens

> Εχω συναντησει αυτη την νοοτροπια μονο σε μερικες Ελληνιδες , αλλα στην Αμερικη πχ. , δεν υπαρχει τετοια νοοτροπια , ουτε Γερμανια , Ελβετια , Αγγλια , Ιταλια δεν ξερω , και δεν μιλαω για αφραγκες , αλλα οχι οτι εμεις οι αντρες , ειμαστε καλυτεροι , εμεις το κανουμε απο τσιγκουνια , νομιζω , οι γυναικες , απο νοοτροπια ......................αν και αρχιζει και εκλειπει το φαινομενο αυτο .......


μια χαρά υπάρχει και πάρα υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα.απλά κάποιες περνάνε κάτω από το ραντάρ πληρώνοντας επειδή δεν έχουν άλλη επιλογη από το να μην πληρώσουν.συνήθως πριν βγουν με έναν άντρα θα τσεκάρουν τη δουλειά έχει ποσά του αποφέρει και πόσο σταθερή είναι.στις περισσότερες έχει περαστεί ότι για να το δώσουν σε κάποιον του κάνουν χάρη και ότι πρέπει να τις πληρωνουν.Τώρα για αμερικανίδες δεν ξέρω αλλά σίγουρα καλύτερες θα ειναι.μιλάμε πάντα για σεξ.σχεσεις δεν θέλουμε εμείς αλλά οι γυναικες συνήθως αφού αυτές και μόνο περνάνε καλά μέσα σε αυτές.Η σχέση είναι ένα βασανιστήριο για τον μέσο αντρα

----------


## elis

Κατσε κουκλα ειναι η μεγαλυτερη κολακια για τον αντρα να τον πληρωνει η γυναικα εγω νιωθω θεοσ οταν συμβαινει αυτο να με παρει γυναικα να με βγαλει εξω κ να με πληρωσει το συναισθημα ειναι. Απιστευτο δηλαδη για να καταλαβεισ νιωθεισ κατι μεταξυ αγα σουλτανου βασιλια κι ολα αυτα μαζι εδω σε κερναν τα φιλαρακια σ κ χαιρεσαι οχι γυναικα να τα λεμε οπωσ ειναι ετσι να μη ξεφευγουμε ολοι μασ δινουμε λεφτα για σασ απο παντα αλλα οταν πληρωνετε εσεισ ειναι αλλη ευχαριστηση αμα ειστε κ ομορφεσ σα να χουμε παει με δεκα ταυτοχρονα

----------


## elis

Αμα τον πληρωσεσ εσυ τ εκανεσ δωρο κατι καλυτερο απο σεξ να το ξερεισ αυτο στο υπογραφω εσεισ κανετε μαγκιεσ κ δεν τισ καταλαβαινετε μ φαινεται

----------


## Constantly curious

Ναι Ελις.... 
Δεν θελω εναν αντρα να νιωθει Αγας Πασας επειδη του πληρωνω τα ποτα.
Ελεος δλδ. 
Αλλο να μην εχει να περασει και να βοηθησω οικονομικα, αλλο να πλυνω τα ρουχα του να μαγειρεψω και να τον φροντισω και αλλο το να γουσταρει μονιμα κερασματα.

Για εμενα αυτο ειναι χαλια μαυρα.
Η ιδια ειμαι της φιλοσοφιας του μοιρασματος δια 2. Αν πεσω σε αρσενικο που υπερ θιγεται με το να μην κερασει ξεκαθαριζω πως το επομενο ειναι δικο μου αλλιως δεν βγαινουμε.

Και Ναι εχω κερασει σε εξοδους. Απο σεβασμο σε εμενα πρωτα πρωτα.

Στο εν κατακλειδι - ματσο εχει γινει η κατασταση-

Καποιοι ανδρες εχουν υποστει οικονομικη αφαιμαξη και μετα μας βγαζουν ολες τσου* ες. Καποιες γυναικες γινονται θυματα και εξαγοραζουν αγαπη πληρωνοντας.
Νοσηρες φασεις.

----------


## elis

Ενταξει εγω λεω για μια δυο φορεσ μετα το βρισκετε λογικα εγω οταν ειχα πληρωνα τωρα εχω μονο για καφε κ τσιγαρα οποτε δεν κουνιεμαι να βρω καμια να τισ λεω παραμυθια κ να γεμισουμε χρεη κι οι δυο ασε καλυτερα

----------


## elis

Τα δικα μου τα κουκια ειναι μετρημενα παντωσ μονο καφεδεσ σπιτι δεν μπορω να ανοιξω
Ειμαι σε ηλικια για σπιτι ομωσ αλλα φραγκο δεν υπαρχει

----------


## Constantly curious

Οταν υπαρχει καψουρα δεν χρειαζονται πολλα λεφτα. 
Την βρισκεις και μονο κανοντας μια βολτα με τα ποδια. 
Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο οικονομικα σημερα να φερεις ενα παιδακι στον κοσμο. Το οποιο εχει παγιες αναγκες. Ενα ενηλικο ζευγαρι ομως πιστευω πως μπορει να βρισκει οικονομικες λυσεις και τροπους για να περναει καλα.
Απο προσωπικη πειρα οταν ο δικος μου δεν ειχε σαλιο, πηγαιναμε σε παρκα με ηλιο, με μια μπυριτσα και ενα τοστ και ολα ηταν μια χαρα.

Οι γυναικες που θελουν μπουζουκια, τσαντα και γοβα δωρο σιγουρα εχουν φαει κοκομπλοκο με την οικονομικη κριση. Μπορει να ακουγομαι ρατσιστρια. Δεν με νοιαζει. Οταν ενας αντρας θελει την "δικια του " μαλλι κομμωτηριου, νυχι μανικιουρ γοβα 15ποντη για να νιωθει ΑΝΤΡΑΣ που κυκλοφορει την "θεα". 
Ε ας πληρωσει φιλε.

----------


## Constantly curious

Ελις το "ειμαι για σπιτι"¨δεν παει με τα κερακια που σβηνουμε στην τουρτα. 
Παει με το τι θες για εσενα, τι ζητας απο την γυναικα, ποσο ξερεις τι σου γινεται, ποσο μπορεις να συννενοηθεις.

----------


## elis

Εγω ετσι ζω εδω κ τρια χρονια περνω ενα καφε στο χερι κ παω βολτα αραζω σε κανενα παγκακι κ καπνιζω κι ολο αυτο μια ωρα το πρωι κ μια τ απογευμα κι ετσι περναω οταν καθομαι αλλιωσ δουλευω τεσπα ξερεισ καμια που να το δεχετε αυτο γτ εγω δεν ξερω

----------


## elis

Αμα δεν εχεισ φραγκο ουτε να μιλησεισ μπορεισ ουτε να σκεφτεισ τεσπα αστο αυτο ποναει

----------


## Constantly curious

Αν πεις στην αλλην που σε γνωριζει για πρωτη φορα "παω μια βολτα καπνιζω" πεφτω για υπνο λογικα δε θα μεινει να σε γνωρισει.
Αν της αρεσεις και της πεις μεσες ακρες την ιστορια σου και κανετε παρεα την βολτα, παρεα εναν καφε, παρεα κατι ποτε δεν ξερεις.
Και ξεχνας κατι πολυ σημαντικο, απο οσα εχεις γραψει την δουλεια δεν την αφησες. Τουλαχιστον εγω αυτο το βλεπω μεγαλο προσον. Οχι για το τι λεφτα θα παρεις.
Αλλά οτι παρα τα ζορια κατι κανεις.

- Ολα πονανε οταν ειμαστε οι ιδιοι στις μαυρες μας.

----------


## elis

Καλα το ξερω αυτο οτι υπαρχουν κ γυναικεσ που θα το δεχτουνε αλλα δεν εχει μελλον αυτο οποτε μονοσ

----------


## Constantly curious

Ειναι καποιες ιστοριες μεσα απο την ζωη.
Ανθρωποι που ειχαν λυμμενο το οικονομικο και ηταν και αγαπημενοι. Ανθρωποι που τους βρηκε ενα τροχαιο. Ανθρωποι που τους χωρισε ο θανατος.
Καθε μερα κινδυνευουμε να μην εχουμε μελλον ιατρικα και στατιστικα.

Εγω πιστευω πως μια παρεα την εχουμε αναγκη. Αρκει να μας αγαπαει για το ολο μας και να γουσταρουμε και εμεις να δωσουμε απο το "τιποτα" μας (λογω ψυχικου πονου) το κατι.

----------


## elis

Πρεπει να βρουμε φωσ μεσ στο σκοταδι δε θελουμε γιατρο ηλεκτρολογο θελουμε
Αστειακι

----------


## chris athens

> Αν πεις στην αλλην που σε γνωριζει για πρωτη φορα "παω μια βολτα καπνιζω" πεφτω για υπνο λογικα δε θα μεινει να σε γνωρισει.
> Αν της αρεσεις και της πεις μεσες ακρες την ιστορια σου και κανετε παρεα την βολτα, παρεα εναν καφε, παρεα κατι ποτε δεν ξερεις.
> Και ξεχνας κατι πολυ σημαντικο, απο οσα εχεις γραψει την δουλεια δεν την αφησες. Τουλαχιστον εγω αυτο το βλεπω μεγαλο προσον. Οχι για το τι λεφτα θα παρεις.
> Αλλά οτι παρα τα ζορια κατι κανεις.
> 
> - Ολα πονανε οταν ειμαστε οι ιδιοι στις μαυρες μας.


δεν θέλουμε σχεση αλλά σεξ.Ένας άντρας δεν θα είχε πρόβλημα με το τι κανει στη ζωη της μια γυναικα.του είναι αδιάφορο για να κάνει σεξ μαζί της.εδώ αλλάζει η νοοτροπία που έλεγα.οι γυναίκες θελουν περισσότερα και δίνουν λιγότερα.θέλουν να καλύψουν ανάγκες πέρα του σεξ μεσω του άντρα.όποτε εκει κάπου μπαίνει και η πορνεία και φέρνει ισορροπία.Όταν οι γυναίκες σταματήσουν να το πουλάνε τα ξαναλεμε.

----------


## Macgyver

> επειδη αποδεχομαι την ευγενικη χειρονομια του συνοδου μου ειμαι κοτα? δεν ξερω με ποιες εβγαινες εσυ και τι νοοτροπια ειχαν.. αλλα δεν εχεις βγει μαζι μου και δεν ξερεις τι νοοτροπια εχω εγω... ναι θα τον αφησω να πληρωσει αν το θελησει για να νιωσει ομορφα οτι "φροντιζει" μια γυναικα και με τα χρηματα που θα βαλει για μενα θα του πάρω ενα δωρακι για να τον ευχαριστησω που ειναι τοσο καλος μαζι μου... και οχι οτι τα υπολογιζω κατα γραμμα το ποσο ξοδευει για μενα γιατι στην καψουρα δεν τα υπολογιζεις αυτα...αλλα γιατι γουσταρω οταν πηγαινω για ψωνια να παιρνω κατι και για εκεινον ..
> 
> απολες τις γυναικες που γνωριζω, πολλες πλήρωνουν το μερτικο τους, και εγω μαζι και καμια μας δεν παρατησε τον γκομενο για αυτο...
> ναι υπάρχει μεριδα γυναικων που το κανει αυτο...και μεριδα αντρων επεισης ομως και δεν εχει ουτε εθνικοτητα ουτε φυλλο η κατασταση... αν θες να τα ακουσεις σοβαρα!!!


Aμαν ρε συ ρεα , αμεσως ναρπαχτεις !! που ειδες ναναφερομαι σε σενα ? αναφερομαι σε 2 γυναικες , που το θεωρουσαν υποχρεωση του αντρα να πληρωνει , και ναι , να πληρωσω αμα η αλλη ειναι αφραγκη , και να μου κανει ενα δωρακι , οκ ειναι , μιλαω για μια γιατρο , εβγαζε πολλα χρηματα , και σε μια κουβεντα που ειχαμε για εναν φιλο , που δεν ειχε την οικ. ανεση την δικη μου , και παρηγγελνε αβερτα , χωρις να βγαλει ποτε να πληρωσει , ουτε δωρο τουκανε ποτε , και δηλωσε η γιατρεσσα , ' αν ο αντρας , αρνιοταν να πληρωνει , δεν θα ξαναβγαινα μαζι του ' !! την πλακωνεις η δεν την πλακωνεις ? φυσικα την σουταρισα , μεπαιρνε στο κινητο , μουλεγε , ειμαι στο κινητο , παρε με ( τσιγκουνια ) , ε , αυτην την μιζερια , δεν την αντεχω ....................μαλιστα , ειμαι γενναιοδωρος , μεχρι αυτοκινητο εχω παρει στην κοπελα μου , μετα απο 3-4 χρονια δεσμου ..........................η αλλη , οσο ημασταν μαζι , παντα πληρωνε το μερτικο της , οταν χωρισαμε ομως , και ξαναβγηκαμε , δεν εκανε καμμια κινηση να πληρωσει το μεριδιο της , δεν ειχε πλεον να μου δειξει ποσο ' καλος χαρακτηρας ' ειναι , χεστηκε , δεν ειχαμε πλεον παρα μια φιλια ...................................δεν ειμαι καθολου αδικος , αλλα θυμα , αρνουμαι να γινω ,τα λεφτα ταχω χεσμενα , εχω , την μιζερια και την τσιγκουνια δεν αντεχω , και την συμφεροντολογια , ουτε ισχυριστηκα οτι ολες οι κοπελες ειναι ετσι .................αμα η αλλη δεν εχει εισοδημα , με χαρα μου να πληρωνω εγω , αλλα ναχει εισοδημα , και να κανει τον βλακα , οχι , δεν θα το ανεχτω , επαναλαμβανω οχι για το χρημα , για το τι υποδηλοι η κινηση αυτη για τον χαρακτηρα της ενοχλουμαι , και πολυ καλα κανω .................................................. ....

----------


## Constantly curious

Ενταξει chris ... εσυ εχεις αυτην την φιλοσοφια. Οποιος ανδρας θελει μονο σεξ και οποια γυναικα θελει εξισου μονον αυτο υπαρχουν οι επαγγελματιες εκδιδομενοι.

Εγω που μιλαω για σχεση, ρολους, επικοινωνια και ανθρωπια μου επιτρεπεις φανταζομαι να εκθετω την δικη μου φιλοσοφια.

----------


## Macgyver

> μια χαρά υπάρχει και πάρα υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα.απλά κάποιες περνάνε κάτω από το ραντάρ πληρώνοντας επειδή δεν έχουν άλλη επιλογη από το να μην πληρώσουν.συνήθως πριν βγουν με έναν άντρα θα τσεκάρουν τη δουλειά έχει ποσά του αποφέρει και πόσο σταθερή είναι.στις περισσότερες έχει περαστεί ότι για να το δώσουν σε κάποιον του κάνουν χάρη και ότι πρέπει να τις πληρωνουν.Τώρα για αμερικανίδες δεν ξέρω αλλά σίγουρα καλύτερες θα ειναι.μιλάμε πάντα για σεξ.σχεσεις δεν θέλουμε εμείς αλλά οι γυναικες συνήθως αφού αυτές και μόνο περνάνε καλά μέσα σε αυτές.Η σχέση είναι ένα βασανιστήριο για τον μέσο αντρα


Ε , οχι οτι η σχεση ειναι βασανιστηριο για τον μεσο αντρα , εχω περασει υπεροχα σε σχεσεις ..........................αμα διαθετεις καλη κριση , μπορεις και ξεσκαρταρεις το καλο ποιον γυναικας , οπως και οι γυναικες , αμα διαθετουν καλη κριση , δεν θα πεσουν θυματα κανενος ' κακου ' αντρα................................πως γινεται εγω , να μην εχω εμπλακει ποτε σε ' τοξικη ' σχεση ? εχω καλη κριση , δεν πεφτω με τα μουτρα , προτου ' ζυγισω ' την αλλη ...........................και αν μου φανει ' περιεργη ΄η ' καπως ' , στο διμηνο , εχει παρει ποδι ...............

----------


## chris athens

> Ενταξει chris ... εσυ εχεις αυτην την φιλοσοφια. Οποιος ανδρας θελει μονο σεξ και οποια γυναικα θελει εξισου μονον αυτο υπαρχουν οι επαγγελματιες εκδιδομενοι.
> 
> Εγω που μιλαω για σχεση, ρολους, επικοινωνια και ανθρωπια μου επιτρεπεις φανταζομαι να εκθετω την δικη μου φιλοσοφια.


ανθρωπιά το λέμε τώρα και καλά.Δηλαδή οι αμερικανίδες δεν ειναι άνθρωποι που κάνουν σεξ Στα γρήγορα Χωρίς Πολλά Πολλά Χωρίς να φορτώνουν Τον άντρα χίλιες ευθύνες.συμφεροντολογισμο  από πλευρας γυναίκας είναι.Καλά κανουν λοιπόν Και Σας δουλεύουν Σας πηδάνε και μετά σας στέλνουν.το θέλετε το ψέμα σας αφού και εσείς ψευτρες είστε.

----------


## chris athens

> Ε , οχι οτι η σχεση ειναι βασανιστηριο για τον μεσο αντρα , εχω περασει υπεροχα σε σχεσεις ..........................αμα διαθετεις καλη κριση , μπορεις και ξεσκαρταρεις το καλο ποιον γυναικας , οπως και οι γυναικες , αμα διαθετουν καλη κριση , δεν θα πεσουν θυματα κανενος ' κακου ' αντρα................................πως γινεται εγω , να μην εχω εμπλακει ποτε σε ' τοξικη ' σχεση ? εχω καλη κριση , δεν πεφτω με τα μουτρα , προτου ' ζυγισω ' την αλλη ...........................και αν μου φανει ' περιεργη ΄η ' καπως ' , στο διμηνο , εχει παρει ποδι ...............


μιλάω για τους ανθρώπους που θέλουν σεξ χωρίς να εμπλακούν σε έμμεσες πορνειες τύπου σχεση.και Ναι βασανιστήριο είναι για τον μέσο άντρα.

----------


## Constantly curious

> ανθρωπιά το λέμε τώρα και καλά.Δηλαδή οι αμερικανίδες δεν ειναι άνθρωποι που κάνουν σεξ Στα γρήγορα Χωρίς Πολλά Πολλά Χωρίς να φορτώνουν Τον άντρα χίλιες ευθύνες.συμφεροντολογισμο  από πλευρας γυναίκας είναι.Καλά κανουν λοιπόν Και Σας δουλεύουν Σας πηδάνε και μετά σας στέλνουν.το θέλετε το ψέμα σας αφού και εσείς ψευτρες είστε.


Προφανως μιλας εκ πειρας και μαλιστα μιλας με *γενικοτητα* και *πικρια*.
Ειναι Ανθρωπια να συντρεξεις να βοηθησεις εναν αντρα οταν αρρωσταινει. Ειναι ανθρωπια να κανεις πισω τον πληγωμενο σου εγωισμο για να βοηθησεις. Ειναι ανθρωπια ακομα και το να ομολογησεις πως θες ΜΟΝΟ σεξ αλλά να το δηλωσεις εξαρχης και να μην το ωραιοποιησεις.

----------


## Macgyver

> Εγω που μιλαω για σχεση, ρολους, επικοινωνια και ανθρωπια μου επιτρεπεις φανταζομαι να εκθετω την δικη μου φιλοσοφια.


CC , εμενα μου φαινεσαι υγιεστατο παιδι , καλη συζητητρια , καλοπροαιρετη , και καθολου εριστικη , σεχω σε μεγαλη υποληψη .............οχι οτι την ρεα δεν την εχω σε υποληψη , αλλα παρεξηγειται με το παραμικρο , κι εγω δεν λειτουργω ετσι .................................

----------


## chris athens

> Προφανως μιλας εκ πειρας και μαλιστα μιλας με *γενικοτητα* και *πικρια*.
> 
> Ειναι Ανθρωπια να συντρεξεις να βοηθησεις εναν αντρα οταν αρρωσταινει. Ειναι ανθρωπια να κανεις πισω τον πληγωμενο σου εγωισμο για να βοηθησεις. Ειναι ανθρωπια ακομα και το να ομολογησεις πως θες ΜΟΝΟ σεξ αλλά να το δηλωσεις εξαρχης και να μην το ωραιοποιησεις.


απλα λέω τα πράγματα με το όνομα τους.Όχι δεν ειναι ανθρωπιά Αυτά που λες απλά η ιδέα που έχεις για την ανθρωπιά.Καλά κάνουν και σας δουλεύουν Αφού και εσείς κανενετε το ίδιο.άνθρωπος με τον άνθρωπο θα ειμαι.

----------


## Constantly curious

Ο καθενας ειναι αυτο που ειναι Μακ, με τα συν τα πλην και τα καθεκαστα.
Δεν γινεται να συμφωνουμε ολοι με ολους. Ουτε να εκφραζομαστε με τον ιδιο τροπο. 
Η Ρεα εδω και 6 μηνες παλευει χωρις αγωγη, χωρις υποστηρικτικο περιβαλλον, ξεκινησε διατροφη και ειναι πληθωρικου ταπεραμεντου ανθρωπος.
Τα λεει ορθα κοφτα και καλα κανει. 

Μιας και ειμαστε σε Νημα περι Ρατσισμου ας αναλογιστει ο καθενας μας και να ομολογησει μεσα του ή δημοσια γραφομενος σε τι ειναι ρατσιστης.

----------


## Constantly curious

> απλα λέω τα πράγματα με το όνομα τους.Όχι δεν ειναι ανθρωπιά Αυτά που λες απλά η ιδέα που έχεις για την ανθρωπιά.Καλά κάνουν και σας δουλεύουν Αφού και εσείς κανενετε το ίδιο.άνθρωπος με τον άνθρωπο θα ειμαι.


Θελεις να μου πεις τι εννοεις εσυ Ως ανθρωπια ?

----------


## chris athens

> Θελεις να μου πεις τι εννοεις εσυ Ως ανθρωπια ?


 δεν είναι το θέμα η ανθρωπιά αλλά η γυναικεία εξαπάτηση.Μόνο οι πορνες αξίζουν. Όπως λέει κα Ι το τραγούδι.καλυτερα να ίσως μια ***** αληθινή πάρα πουλάν...Στη ψυχή.Μόνο εκεί υπάρχει ειλικρίνεια

----------


## Constantly curious

> δεν είναι το θέμα η ανθρωπιά αλλά η γυναικεία εξαπάτηση.Μόνο οι πορνες αξίζουν. Όπως λέει κα Ι το τραγούδι.καλυτερα να ίσως μια ***** αληθινή πάρα πουλάν...Στη ψυχή.Μόνο εκεί υπάρχει ειλικρίνεια


Δεν υποστηριζεις την αποψη σου με επιχειρηματα περι Ανθρωπιας. Υποθετω οτι εχεις αναγκη να πιστευεις πως καμια γυναικα δεν θα σου δωσει αυτο που ισως καποτε εχασες.
Εισαι σαφης. 
Απλα δεν πολυ στεκει να γραφεις σε ενα φορουμ ψυχολογιας εκθετοντας την απολυτη μηδενιστικη σου θεση για το γυναικειο φυλο ειδικα σε ενα νημα που αφορα τις σχεσεις των 2 φυλων (στην οποια δεν πιστευεις) και στο οτι η γυναικα εχει δεχθει υπερβολικο ρατσισμο ( η θεση σου ειναι ΚΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΘΕΤΕ ).
ΟΚ.

Την μητερα σου την εκτιμας?

----------


## chris athens

Όπως ξανά είπα όποια γυναίκα ψαχνει σχεση σχεδόν πάντα θέλει να εκμεταλλευτεί τον άντρα με άλλους τρόπους.δεν θέλουμε καμία σχέση με γυναικες εκτός του σεξουαλικού.Τώρα για εσένα ανθρωπιστρια και τις άλλες υπάρχουν φτωχά παιδιά από το Μπαγκλαντές στα φανάρια.βγήκε και με αυτούς ένα ραντεβου.όλο κουτοπονηριά ειστε

----------


## Constantly curious

> Όπως ξανά είπα όποια γυναίκα ψαχνει σχεση σχεδόν πάντα θέλει να εκμεταλλευτεί τον άντρα με άλλους τρόπους.δεν θέλουμε καμία σχέση με γυναικες εκτός του σεξουαλικού.Τώρα για εσένα ανθρωπιστρια και τις άλλες υπάρχουν φτωχά παιδιά από το Μπαγκλαντές στα φανάρια.βγήκε και με αυτούς ένα ραντεβου.όλο κουτοπονηριά ειστε


Ναι, ναι, εχεις δικιο που μου προτεινεις μια μεριδα ανθρωπων που εχει ξενιτευτει και ζει χωρις ανθρωπια, χωρις ιατρικη περιθαλψη και με εναν μονιμο ρατσισμο απο πολλους πολιτες αυτης της χωρας. Εφοσον ειμαι κουτοπονηρη εκει θα στραφω για να Νιωσω Ανθρωπιστρια οπως με αποκαλεις.

----------


## chris athens

> Ναι, ναι, εχεις δικιο που μου προτεινεις μια μεριδα ανθρωπων που εχει ξενιτευει και ζει χωρις ανθρωπια, χωρις ιατρικη περιθαλψη και με εναν μονιμο ρατσισμο απο πολλους πολιτες αυτης της χωρας. Εφοσον ειμαι κουτοπονηρη εκει θα στραφω για να Νιωσω Ανθρωπιστρια οπως με αποκαλεις.


πόσες ελληνιδες ανθρωπιστριες μη συμφεροντολογες λοιπόν θέλουν σχεση με αυτούς τους αντρες?

----------


## Constantly curious

> πόσες ελληνιδες ανθρωπιστριες μη συμφεροντολογες λοιπόν θέλουν σχεση με αυτούς τους αντρες?


Ειναι δυνατον να εχω απαντηση σε κατι τετοιο ? Δεν εχω απαντηση. Δεν απαντω εκ μερους ολου του γυναικειου πληθυσμου. Δεν γενικευω - εξιδικευω οσο μπορω.
Εαν διαβασεις καλυτερα τις απαντησεις μου θα δεις ποιας φιλοσοφιας ειμαι.
Εαν θελεις μονον να επιμεινεις στον μηδενισμο ουσιαστικα δεν θα διαβασεις.

Καλη σου συνεχεια.

----------


## chris athens

> Ειναι δυνατον να εχω απαντηση σε κατι τετοιο ? Δεν εχω απαντηση. Δεν απαντω εκ μερους ολου του γυναικειου πληθυσμου. Δεν γενικευω - εξιδικευω οσο μπορω. 
> Εαν διαβασεις καλυτερα τις απαντησεις μου θα δεις ποιας φιλοσοφιας ειμαι.
> Εαν θελεις μονον να επιμεινεις στον μηδενισμο ουσιαστικα δεν θα διαβασεις.
> 
> Καλη σου συνεχεια.


είναι ένα απλό δείγμα για το ποσό συμφεροντολογα ειναι η ελληνίδα.Τον άντρα τον θέλει μόνο για χρήμα και το κοινωνικό 

Στατους

----------


## Constantly curious

Οπως δειγμα ειναι οτι οταν εισαι ανασφαλιστος μπορει και να πεθανεις απο παραμεληση ιατρων χωρις ηθικη ή με ηθικη αλλα λογω ελλειψης υπαλληλων.
Οπως δειγμα ειναι οτι οι ανθρωποι κανουν ενα παιδι για τα ματια του κοσμου, το παραμελουν και βγαινει στην κοινωνια 8 στις 10 με ψυχοπαθολογια.
Οπως δειγμα ειναι οτι δεν σε κανει το πτυχιο ειδικο αλλά το μερακι σου να δωσεις και να εξελισεσσαι.

Θες και αλλα ? 

Το παν ειναι να ξερεις τι θες να δωσεις. Αν δεν ξερεις ειναι ηθικο μεν να μην μπλεξεις αλλα οι ανθρωποι δεν ειμαστε ρομποτ και κανουμε λαθη.

----------


## chris athens

> Οπως δειγμα ειναι οτι οταν εισαι ανασφαλιστος μπορει και να πεθανεις απο παραμεληση ιατρων χωρις ηθικη ή με ηθικη αλλα λογω ελλειψης υπαλληλων.
> Οπως δειγμα ειναι οτι οι ανθρωποι κανουν ενα παιδι για τα ματια του κοσμου, το παραμελουν και βγαινει στην κοινωνια 8 στις 10 με ψυχοπαθολογια.
> Οπως δειγμα ειναι οτι δεν σε κανει το πτυχιο ειδικο αλλά το μερακι σου να δωσεις και να εξελισεσσαι.
> 
> Θες και αλλα ? 
> 
> Το παν ειναι να ξερεις τι θες να δωσεις. Αν δεν ξερεις ειναι ηθικο μεν να μην μπλεξεις αλλα οι ανθρωποι δεν ειμαστε ρομποτ και κανουμε λαθη.


Μιλάμε για γυναικες και σεξ.οι γυναίκες το δίνουν εκει που έχει ψωμάκι σε αντθεση με τους αντρες .Αυτό λέω.όποτε αντί να μπλέκεις με τέτοιες καλυτερα στις πορνες.σωστά αυτά που λες γενικως

----------


## Constantly curious

Υπο αυτη την θεση, οτι υπαρχουν γυναικες που συνουσιαζονται μονο οταν βλεπουν χρημα δεν εχω να πω κατι.
Εγω μιλαω και για αλλες. Εσυ δεν εχεις πετυχει μαλλον γυναικα που να μην περιμενει ως ανταλαγμα στο σεξ το χρημα.
Δεν ειναι ο ρολος μου να σου αλλαξω γνωμη, φυσικα. 
Απλα τυγχανει να ειμαι γυναικα που ξεχωριζω το σεξ, την σχεση, την γνωριμια με το κεφαλαιο χρημα.
Πολυ απλα το χρημα ξυπναει τον ανταγωνισμο, το ενστικτο επιβιωσης και σκοτωνει άλλα θετικα συναισθηματα.
Εαν αντρας και γυναικα περιμενουν να ζησουν με μεσο τον αλλον ως πορτοφολι 9 στις 10 χωριζουν.

Μικροτερη λυπομουν για την ιδεολογια "Βρες εναν αντρα πλουσιο να παντρευτεις" λυπομουν την καταντια της πεποιθησης οτι η γυναικα εχει τετοιο ρολο και πολλες σε αυτην τη χωρα θα ακουσουν "αυτο" θα βγουν εκει εξω και θα νιωσουν ολοκληρωμενες προσωπικοτητες.

Ειναι ενα δειγμα λοιπον ΝΑΙ.
Αλλα μην τσουβαλιαζουμε ειναι κριμα.

----------


## chris athens

Εσύ μπορει να μην το πουλάς αλλα οι άλλες εννέα θα το πουλήσουν Η τουλαχιστον θα προσπαθήσουν.εισαι μια σταγόνα νερού μέσα στην έρημο Δυστυχώς.για αυτό το λόγο λέω αν οι αντρες θέλουν σεξ καλό είναι να πηγαίνουν με πορνες αφου οι περισσότερες έξω είναι αδηλωτες

----------


## Constantly curious

Μπορω να πω εξισου το ιδιο για τον Ανδρα που εκλειπει τη σημερον ημερα ως προς τα στοιχεια που υποκειμενικα αναζητω. Αλλα δεν εχει σημασια.

Να πω οτι και οι ανδρες εχουν υποστει ασχημη πλυση εγκεφαλου και επιταγες.
Να εχετε παντα δουλεια αρα πορτοφολι να πληρωνετε.
Να εχετε πολλες γυναικες στο ιστορικο σας για να μην σας πουν ομοφυλοφιλους.
Να μην μιλατε πολυ γιατι αυτο ειναι προς το συμφερον σας.
Να μην μιλατε για αισθηματα γιατι αυτο ειναι γυναικειο προσον.

----------


## chris athens

> Μπορω να πω εξισου το ιδιο για τον Ανδρα που εκλειπει τη σημερον ημερα ως προς τα στοιχεια που υποκειμενικα αναζητω. Αλλα δεν εχει σημασια.
> 
> Να πω οτι και οι ανδρες εχουν υποστει ασχημη πλυση εγκεφαλου και επιταγες.
> Να εχετε παντα δουλεια αρα πορτοφολι να πληρωνετε.
> Να εχετε πολλες γυναικες στο ιστορικο σας για να μην σας πουν ομοφυλοφιλους.
> Να μην μιλατε πολυ γιατι αυτο ειναι προς το συμφερον σας.
> Να μην μιλατε για αισθηματα γιατι αυτο ειναι γυναικειο προσον.


να έχουμε πάντα δουλειά το επιτάσσει πρώτα πολλά η γυναίκα για να κάνει σεξ τις περισσότερες φορες .Δηλαδή εσύ και οι φίλες σου κάθεστε σε όποιον σας την πέσει εύκολα χωρίς πολλά πολλά?Επίσης πώς ξεχωρίζεις κάποιον για σεξ και κάποιον για σχεση

----------


## Constantly curious

Πρωτον δεν θα μιλησω για τα κριτηρια μου εκτενεστερα. Δευτερον θα ηταν προσβλητικο να εκθεσω τον τροπο σκεψης "φιλων". Ο καθενας ειναι υπολογος για τον εαυτο του.

----------


## chris athens

> Πρωτον δεν θα μιλησω για τα κριτηρια μου εκτενεστερα. Δευτερον θα ηταν προσβλητικο να εκθεσω τον τροπο σκεψης "φιλων". Ο καθενας ειναι υπολογος για τον εαυτο του.


όπως ξανά είπα.Από το να μπλέκουμε με τις αδήλωτες καλυτερα με τις δηλωμενες

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Αν θεσ να τα ακουσεισ κι εσυ εμεισ τισ γυναικεσ τισ θελουμε ελευθερεσ στο μυαλο να κρινουν να αποφασιζουν να εχουν αποψη κ χαβαλε ετσι τισ θελουμε αλλα δυστυχωσ δεν ειστε ετσι αν κ ομορφεσ οι περισσοτερεσ πρωτον αυτον κ δευτερον εγω ειμαι επικριτικοσ συνεχεια γτ σε καπι
> Φαση δεχτηκα μπουλινγκ κ δεν μπορω να μιλησω αλλιωσ ο καθενασ εχει την ιστορια του ρεα μου δε γεννηθηκε χτεσ ο αλλοσ που γνωριζεισ


εσυ πάρε ενα ροπαλο και τρεχα!!... δεν εχω να ακουσω καμια αλλη αποψη σου περι του τι ειμαστε και τι οχι!!! τα ειπες ολα με τα ροπαλακια σου ... "φιλε"

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Aμαν ρε συ ρεα , αμεσως ναρπαχτεις !! που ειδες ναναφερομαι σε σενα ? αναφερομαι σε 2 γυναικες , που το θεωρουσαν υποχρεωση του αντρα να πληρωνει , και ναι , να πληρωσω αμα η αλλη ειναι αφραγκη , και να μου κανει ενα δωρακι , οκ ειναι , μιλαω για μια γιατρο , εβγαζε πολλα χρηματα , και σε μια κουβεντα που ειχαμε για εναν φιλο , που δεν ειχε την οικ. ανεση την δικη μου , και παρηγγελνε αβερτα , χωρις να βγαλει ποτε να πληρωσει , ουτε δωρο τουκανε ποτε , και δηλωσε η γιατρεσσα , ' αν ο αντρας , αρνιοταν να πληρωνει , δεν θα ξαναβγαινα μαζι του ' !! την πλακωνεις η δεν την πλακωνεις ? φυσικα την σουταρισα , μεπαιρνε στο κινητο , μουλεγε , ειμαι στο κινητο , παρε με ( τσιγκουνια ) , ε , αυτην την μιζερια , δεν την αντεχω ....................μαλιστα , ειμαι γενναιοδωρος , μεχρι αυτοκινητο εχω παρει στην κοπελα μου , μετα απο 3-4 χρονια δεσμου ..........................η αλλη , οσο ημασταν μαζι , παντα πληρωνε το μερτικο της , οταν χωρισαμε ομως , και ξαναβγηκαμε , δεν εκανε καμμια κινηση να πληρωσει το μεριδιο της , δεν ειχε πλεον να μου δειξει ποσο ' καλος χαρακτηρας ' ειναι , χεστηκε , δεν ειχαμε πλεον παρα μια φιλια ...................................δεν ειμαι καθολου αδικος , αλλα θυμα , αρνουμαι να γινω ,τα λεφτα ταχω χεσμενα , εχω , την μιζερια και την τσιγκουνια δεν αντεχω , και την συμφεροντολογια , ουτε ισχυριστηκα οτι ολες οι κοπελες ειναι ετσι .................αμα η αλλη δεν εχει εισοδημα , με χαρα μου να πληρωνω εγω , αλλα ναχει εισοδημα , και να κανει τον βλακα , οχι , δεν θα το ανεχτω , επαναλαμβανω οχι για το χρημα , για το τι υποδηλοι η κινηση αυτη για τον χαρακτηρα της ενοχλουμαι , και πολυ καλα κανω .................................................. ....


μαλλον θα πρεπει να ξαναδιαβασεις τι εγραψες!!.... μιλουσες γενικευμενα για τις ελληνιδες γυναικες... αν δεν το εννοουσες ετσι ...δεν φταιω εγω... εγω απαντησα σε αυτο..και χωρις ιχνος συναισθηματικης φορτισης..

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> όπως ξανά είπα.Από το να μπλέκουμε με τις αδήλωτες καλυτερα με τις δηλωμενες


..και φυσικα οι αδηλωτες ..ειμαστε όλες εμεις που δεν ειμαστε επαγγελματιες πορνες!!...
(για οποιον δεν καταλαβε...)

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ο καθενας ειναι αυτο που ειναι Μακ, με τα συν τα πλην και τα καθεκαστα.
> Δεν γινεται να συμφωνουμε ολοι με ολους. Ουτε να εκφραζομαστε με τον ιδιο τροπο. 
> Η Ρεα εδω και 6 μηνες παλευει χωρις αγωγη, χωρις υποστηρικτικο περιβαλλον, ξεκινησε διατροφη και ειναι πληθωρικου ταπεραμεντου ανθρωπος.
> Τα λεει ορθα κοφτα και καλα κανει. 
> 
> Μιας και ειμαστε σε Νημα περι Ρατσισμου ας αναλογιστει ο καθενας μας και να ομολογησει μεσα του ή δημοσια γραφομενος σε τι ειναι ρατσιστης.


πολλα ζητας!!!... μετα θα ζητησεις ο ηλιθιος να αναγνωρισει οτι ειναι ηλίθιος!!... συγκεντρωσου...

----------


## pavlina

Ρεα μου που τον βρηκες τον ρατσισμο? Αυτο ισχυε παλλια τωρα η νεα γενια δεν εχει τετοια..εγω ξερω κοριτσια που μεγαλωνουν σαν πριγκηπισσες ....

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ρεα μου που τον βρηκες τον ρατσισμο? Αυτο ισχυε παλλια τωρα η νεα γενια δεν εχει τετοια..εγω ξερω κοριτσια που μεγαλωνουν σαν πριγκηπισσες ....


χαχαχα..ναι γιατι τα τσεπωνουμε απο τα κοροιδα τους ανδρες!!... χαλασε το γιοτ που μου πήρε ο πρωην μου και ειμαι ολο νευρα σημερα και παραλογιζομαι ρε συυυυυ

----------


## Constantly curious

Γιατι το συνδρομο της πριγκιπισσας ειναι καλο ?
Μη κανεις τιποτα - στα παρεχω ολα εγω - και μετα βγαινει στην επιβιωση και καταρρεει ?

----------


## elis

> εσυ πάρε ενα ροπαλο και τρεχα!!... δεν εχω να ακουσω καμια αλλη αποψη σου περι του τι ειμαστε και τι οχι!!! τα ειπες ολα με τα ροπαλακια σου ... "φιλε"


Εσυ χανεισ γτ εχω γυρισει ολη την ελλαδα κι ειναι κριμα να μη μ ακουσ οταν φτασεισ πενηντα γυρνα κ ξαναδεστα την εμπειρια που εχω εγω σε δουλειεσ κ αθλητισμο δεν την εχει κανενασ στα τριανταπεντε του στον κοσμο ολοκληρο να ψαξεισ δε θα βρεισ αλλον κ δε σ πουλαω μουρη αυτη ειναι η αληθεια επρεπε να εχω λεφτα σιγουρα τωρα αλλα καθομαι κ πειναω για να μη χαλασω την πιατσα

----------


## Phatox

MODARATORS ΑΠΑΙΤΩ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΕΝΑ SUB-THREAD ΜΙΣΟΥΣ. ΤΩΡΑ!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Εσυ χανεισ γτ εχω γυρισει ολη την ελλαδα κι ειναι κριμα να μη μ ακουσ οταν φτασεισ πενηντα γυρνα κ ξαναδεστα την εμπειρια που εχω εγω σε δουλειεσ κ αθλητισμο δεν την εχει κανενασ στα τριανταπεντε του στον κοσμο ολοκληρο να ψαξεισ δε θα βρεισ αλλον κ δε σ πουλαω μουρη αυτη ειναι η αληθεια επρεπε να εχω λεφτα σιγουρα τωρα αλλα καθομαι κ πειναω για να μη χαλασω την πιατσα


αντι να πεις συγνωμη για την χοντραδα σου ...ακομα το συζητας??...οτι και να χεις ζησει φιλε..δεν ειμαι για ροπαλα... εχω φαει και τα ξερω ..δεν ταιριαζουν στο πετσι μου!!!

----------


## elis

Εγω πλακα εκανα στην αρχη εσυ το πηρεσ σοβαρα εγω γελωντασ το γραφα πειρακτικα πωσ να στο πω

----------


## Anakin

> Μικροτερη λυπομουν για την ιδεολογια "Βρες εναν αντρα πλουσιο να παντρευτεις" λυπομουν την καταντια της πεποιθησης οτι η γυναικα εχει τετοιο ρολο και πολλες σε αυτην τη χωρα θα ακουσουν "αυτο" θα βγουν εκει εξω και θα νιωσουν ολοκληρωμενες προσωπικοτητες.


Και μετα απο αυτο ακολουθουσε το ''δεν πειραζει που σε χτυπησε εκεινος σε συντηρει, δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι'' ηλιθιες ελληνικες νοοτροπιες...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Εγω πλακα εκανα στην αρχη εσυ το πηρεσ σοβαρα εγω γελωντασ το γραφα πειρακτικα πωσ να στο πω


...δεκτη η συγνωμη σου... αλλα προσεχε λιγο τι λες γιατι δεν πρεπει να στεναχωρεις το φιλαρακι σου!..βλέπεις τι ζωα αντιμετωπίζουμε καθημερινα

----------


## pavlina

> χαχαχα..ναι γιατι τα τσεπωνουμε απο τα κοροιδα τους ανδρες!!... χαλασε το γιοτ που μου πήρε ο πρωην μου και ειμαι ολο νευρα σημερα και παραλογιζομαι ρε συυυυυ


Χαχα σε φανταζομαι να αντιμιλας στους μουτσους του γιοτ σου!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Χαχα σε φανταζομαι να αντιμιλας στους μουτσους του γιοτ σου!


χαχαχαχαχαχα... δεν αντιμιλαω ποτε σε μουτσο...τι σκατα κατωτερη ειμαι?

----------


## Deleted-150217

Κορίτσια εγώ κυκλοφορώ με ΜΜΜ και πόδια.Εχω καμμιά ελπίδα να ασχοληθείτε μαζί μου ή θέλετε από σκουτεράκι και πάνω;

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Κορίτσια εγώ κυκλοφορώ με ΜΜΜ και πόδια.Εχω καμμιά ελπίδα να ασχοληθείτε μαζί μου ή θέλετε από σκουτεράκι και πάνω;


χαχαχα... θα σε χρησιμοποιουμε σαν εργαλειο του σεξ εσενα ...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

ανοιξε και θεμα ο τυπος! 
χχχχ είναι συνδεδεμένοι τώρα
Senior Member
Ημ. Εγγραφής
Apr 2012
Τοποθεσία
athens peristeri
Μηνύματα
191
είναι οι περισσότερες ελληνιδες αδήλωτες η δηλωμενες?


Υπάρχουν αναμεσα μας περισσοτερες αδηλωτες η δηλωμενες πορνες?το πουλανε καποιες το νινακι τους η το χαριζουν για τη χαρά του νταχντιρτντι?είναι υπολογιστικά κουτοπονηρα βγαλμένα οι περισσότερες γυναίκες και αν Ναι ποιος ο λόγος?


*και ακομα δεν το εχουν κλειδωσει ..*.

----------


## Macgyver

> Δεν γινεται να συμφωνουμε ολοι με ολους. Ουτε να εκφραζομαστε με τον ιδιο τροπο. 
> Η Ρεα εδω και 6 μηνες παλευει χωρις αγωγη, χωρις υποστηρικτικο περιβαλλον, ξεκινησε διατροφη και ειναι πληθωρικου ταπεραμεντου ανθρωπος.
> Τα λεει ορθα κοφτα και καλα κανει. 
> 
> Μιας και ειμαστε σε Νημα περι Ρατσισμου ας αναλογιστει ο καθενας μας και να ομολογησει μεσα του ή δημοσια γραφομενος σε τι ειναι ρατσιστης.


Σωστο αυτο , δεν εκφραζομαστε ολοι με τον ιδιο τροπο , γι αυτο και δεν γινομαι εριστικος , καταλαβαινω οτιη ρεα , ειναι καλων προθεσεων , αλλοιμονο , αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι θα πρεεινα εκφραζομαι με τον ιδιο τροπο , αρκει που δεν παρεξηγουμαι.......................... ......ρατσιστης ειμαι στις γυναικες ανατολικου μπλοκ , οχι τους αντρες , αλλα τετοια γυναικα δεν θα παντρευομουν ποτε , ας ηταν κουκλαρα ............................................Ελλ ηνιδα θελω ......και Ιταλιδα παιζει ...............και Ισπανιδα ..........μεσογειακες , ας πουμε Ελβετιδα , επειδη εχω ζησει εκει , με τιποτα ..........Γαλλιδα , ναι .........

----------

